
This Week in GTK+ – 19 - mynameislegion
https://blog.gtk.org/2016/10/11/this-week-in-gtk-19/
======
moondev
How has broadway been coming along? I played around with it recently and it
was incredible using my browser window to drive gedit. Nothing else really
worked that well though. Imagine if webgl could be used when needed. Pretty
incredible stuff.

